
The Free Music Archive is closing this month - JeanMarcS
https://www.theverge.com/2018/11/7/18073346/free-music-archive-closing-wfmu-creative-commons-cheyenne-hohman
======
burk96
Before this article I had never heard of this website before. So sad to see a
site like this go. Like the director of the site said, I'm glad archive.org
will be able to provide a carbon copy, but this quote makes it seem
bittersweet:

“If it just goes into archive.org, it’s going to be there in perpetuity, but
it’s not going to be changing at all,” Hohman says. “It’s not going to be the
same thing, that sort of community and project that it was for ... almost 10
years.”

Here's to hoping someone with more capital than me can help keep this site
afloat. I'm willing to donate what I can (read not a lot) if there is
presented a greater chance of extending the service's lifetime. Considering
the shutdown is already scheduled this month, I feel like my small donation
would be too late unless there was a more transparent fundraiser.

------
willio58
Such a bummer.. hopefully it gets picked up by a different company before it
dies entirely

